# Beavers Bend Kayak Classic.



## Okieyak (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey, my name is Chris and I just wanted to stop by and invite everyone to the Beavers Bend Kayak Classic. It's definitely worth the drive if your into big payouts and a lot of fun on the water! Feel free to email me personally at [email protected] or go to http://www.beaversbendkayakclassic.com/ for more details. There is also a Facebook page that you can follow all the updates on. https://www.facebook.com/beaversbendkayakclassic


----------

